# My attempt at "Creole Goodness"



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

Roller told me today about his pralines!  Found the thread with the recipe and I couldn't wait to go make some.  Waiting on the plumber to bring me a new water heater and the UPS guy to deliver the new smoker.  I had plenty of time.  hahaha  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is the link for his thread and recipe:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113274/creole-goodness/20#post_930495

Roller's are true Creole goodness!  The looks and the taste reminds me of watching the ladies make them at Aunt Sally's in the Quarter and getting to taste the broken ones.  I had all of the things for the recipe.  Got the pecans out of the freezer (*).  Got my big pot out and got it on the stove and the candy thermometer.  Good to go.  Here are pictures.













46717_4437340265050_1753893698_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Turned the stove top on...here we go!













600926_4437340385053_1730318340_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Started getting all bubbly and happy.













600643_4437340465055_707462269_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here are the measured pecans and they are still "cold" from the freezer (*).

Yes, I am still stirring...dont want things to scorch.













149442_4437340825064_24838174_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Getting to that time to add those cold pecans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 which are in a metal bowl too.













382275_4437340985068_1215731916_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Couldnt get a pic of the stirring...hands busy.  Here is a pretty one.













560163_4437341105071_145225470_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here is when they started to fall apart.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















11976_4437341425079_329657183_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






okay....cooking mistakes are great, cuz most of the time you can eat them!













560234_4437342025094_282518611_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






I have some of the best tasting Praline snacks or Ice Cream toppers this side of Nawlins! We cant keep our hands out of them.  But..figured I would post the mistake to show others what not to do. (*) Let the pecans thaw out and get to room temp before adding cold things to hot molten lava! 

Unless Roller..you can come up with something else to figure out what I did!  Tastes great anyway!


----------



## lilricky (Feb 4, 2013)

you should always eat your mistakes, if you need help with with that let me know. always glad to help out


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

lilricky said:


> you should always eat your mistakes, if you need help with with that let me know. always glad to help out


And learn from them...but if I run out of these....know what to do to make more just like them!  Ha ha!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

pralines are great on everything. remember the praline bacon. can't remember who posted it. tried it for thanksgiving. wow! goes good on everything.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

Kat they are hard to make even if the Pecans are not cold. Please read my thread very close. As I said to you earlier its all in the wrist.. You will get the hang of it and yes you can eat your mistakes I always did...I have made thousands of them and never get tired of them...My Mom taught me and now she ask me to make her some..Your doing good...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, those do look really good!

Just call em candied pecans. ;)

Seriously tho, it could have been worse. I can't tell you how many times I've made rock candy that would bust your teeth up, or chewy candy that wold pull em out. I'd prolly say I'm successful about 1/3 of the time I make non-cheating candy. Is there a marshmallow based praline candy? ;p Those marshmallow recipes are easy, never fail!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

I did....and still eating on them.  Going to try some more this weekend!  Love getting in that kitchen and playing!  Just hate the clean-up part!


----------



## smoking b (Feb 6, 2013)

Just saw this. Seems like I missed lots of good stuff while I was down smhia...  Those look really tasty!  I'll save my try for a day I'm feeling exceptionally lucky  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You may be lucky to have any make it through the night


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Just saw this. Seems like I missed lots of good stuff while I was down smhia...  Those look really tasty!  I'll save my try for a day I'm feeling exceptionally lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saved some and vac'd them for this summer for home made vanilla ice cream!  But the nibblers have attacked them too.  None will be wasted!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Look pretty good to me Kat!

I'll have to get Roller's recipe to Steph...I don't have the patience for candy.

Bill


----------



## candycoated (Feb 8, 2013)

Lady Kat, I was thinking about why your candy didn't come out perfect... Did you steadily stir while it was boiling?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Lady Kat, I was thinking about why your candy didn't come out perfect... Did you steadily stir while it was boiling?



Yes I did! Should I have just let it roll?


----------



## candycoated (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, just let it boil with no stirring. It's okay to scrape the sides a couple times or so after a lot of water has evaporated.

That's prolly what happened then.

I think another thing that could make them grainy would be over beating the mixture after taking it off the heat. You want to beat it till it starts to loose its gloss, with divinity you beat it till it totally looses its gloss.

One more question, out of curiosity, when you added those cold pecans, did the boiling mixture violently hiss and spit?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 9, 2013)

One more question, out of curiosity, when you added those cold pecans, did the boiling mixture violently hiss and spit?  Oh Heck yes!  Like a snake....my thermometer had 240 degrees when it was boiling too.  Hissed and ended up in the bestest candied pecans!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am going to try it again.....just need some more of that 4 letter word....TIME!  LOL


----------

